# Ave Maria



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

What versions do you like? Schubert is my favorite; here are some more:


----------



## steph01

Robert Parsons


----------



## flamencosketches

I love Schubert's Ave Maria. I was back home last week and saw a program for my parents' wedding and saw that someone had sang it there (surely a common choice at Catholic weddings :lol: ), and I've been listening to it a lot since. Can't say I'm familiar with many others.

Anyone into others of Schubert's sacred music? He wrote a lot, but I have not heard much. And I understand this Ave Maria was not written as a sacred song, per se, but it kind of ended up that way due to the subject matter.


----------



## flamencosketches

My favorite interpretation.


----------



## RobertKC




----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> I love Schubert's Ave Maria. I was back home last week and saw a program for my parents' wedding and saw that someone had sang it there (surely a common choice at Catholic weddings :lol: ), and I've been listening to it a lot since. Can't say I'm familiar with many others.
> 
> Anyone into others of Schubert's sacred music? He wrote a lot, but I have not heard much. And I understand this Ave Maria was not written as a sacred song, per se, but it kind of ended up that way due to the subject matter.


I've got quite a bit of it. For the choral works with orchestra I would say Wolfgang Sawallisch is the way to go. You are right about _Ave Maria_ - it was originally called _Ellens Gesang III_ and published as part of cycle based around a poem by Sir Walter Scott.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bwv 1080

Josquin


----------



## Rogerx

INESSA GALANTE Ave Maria Massenet


----------



## leonsm

Vavilov's Ave Maria


----------



## Rogerx

Ellens Gesang III, Op. 52 No. 6, D. 839: Ave Maria (Orch. Challan)


----------



## Guillaume80

The Gounod is for me the most beautiful one


----------



## Rogerx

Guillaume80 said:


> The Gounod is for me the most beautiful one


You mean this one?





Ave Maria"; Charles Gounod


----------



## Dimace

Franz and Charles / Charles and Franz are playing without opponents here. The same for Rene and Barbara. But the good news are coming after this statement: 

1.Gomez's AM with Elina is apocalyptic good. I was ignoring this AM version. 
2.Inessa with Massenet's AM is also MEGA HAMMER. The Riga's Diamond at her very best! 
3.Vladimir's AM is MEGA orchestrated! The very best AM issue as sound richness. Elisabeth's performance is good (what else) but not sparkling. Her high notes are a little dry and hard and this is a minus for the overall outcome.

VERY GOOD THREAD!!!!


----------



## Bigbang

Jose Carreras with a boys choir does it for me. And I like it better than Pavarotti. Gounod/Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Bigbang said:


> Jose Carreras with a boys choir does it for me. And I like it better than Pavarotti. Gounod/Bach.







Do you like male voices always more then female?


----------



## Bigbang

No. I like female better but this is Schubert version. I was making reference to Gounod version and Jose Carreras did one back in 1983. Usually I like female doing schubert ava maria.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Franz Biebl's gorgeous setting of Ave Maria was composed for an all-male Bavarian Firemen's Chorus in the summer of 1959 when Biebl was organist/choirmaster and teacher in the Fürstenfeldbruck parish near Munich. From those humble beginnings, the piece made its way through the glee clubs of U.S. universities before being performed and recorded by the all-male vocal ensemble, Chanticleer.


----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato - Mascagni - 'Ave, Maria'

Superb


----------



## poetic

I like Josquin des prez's


----------



## Globalti

Hello, first post from a forum newbie here. My first peep into the forum and I found this thread. I love both the Schubert and the Gounod Aves, the song is full of deep emotional devotion and my small claim to fame is that I can actually recite the prayer in Spanish; I love the line "Santa Maria, Madre de Dios, ruega por nosotros, pecadores...."

I encountered the Ave Maria when I heard my sister playing Bach's Prelude no.1 on the piano and later, on hearing the Gounod version, realised the musical link. The Schubert version opens the film Prizzi's Honour, where, in a wedding scene heavy with New York Mafioso menace, Jack Nicholson as Charley first notices Kathleen Turner as Irene. The body language of philandering Charley gets the subtlest reaction from Irene so you know what's going to happen.

Here:


----------

